# 2000 Altima, no fuel, bad ECM?



## nightwalker00 (Feb 1, 2011)

had a quick question on my Altima...last week it wouldnt start, NATS light was on constant, had to take it in to reprogram the keys/computer...lights back to operating normal now (flashing every 4 seconds or so)...but the car still wont start, not throwing any codes, has spark, but no fuel...the injectors arent opening, has fuel up to the rails...the dealer acted confused and said bad computer...that make sense to anyone?...thanks in advance


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

If you had the NATS reprogrammed, and its still not starting, its very possible that is still your prob, have they tried just disconnecting the system to see if it starts without the security?


----------



## nightwalker00 (Feb 1, 2011)

no, I dont think they tried that, they were mostly confused and then wanted more money to dig deeper, go figure...anyway, how do you disable it?..perhaps I can try that


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

Did you take it to the dealer and have them do it?

That is a whole new ball game with NATS, Im not sure if a normal joe can disable it. My guess is they didn't do it right, if you have multiple keys, try all of them. Maybe they just programed one and not the other.

I am very certain this is your cause, most security systems that disable the vehicle, they do it through the fuel system. No fuel, no go. Have them do it right or take it to a dealer theat can program the anti theft system with the main computer. Or take it to another dealer if you have it at a dealer. Those are going to be your options, unless someone else has anything else.


----------



## nightwalker00 (Feb 1, 2011)

yes, I took it to the dealer and they programmed both keys, I watched them do it...I guess its possible they did it wrong but how could you really screw it up?...you know


----------

